# ADCO: the concept of Expats vs. Westerners



## omega7 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm now in discussions with ADCO about a likely employment opportunity and I'd like some help if possible. What I realize is that there are huge differences in the 'official' ADCO packages of Emiratis vs. Expats, with the Expat packages (basic plus allowances) being 'objectively' rather low (to the point of being not attractive) and the Emirati packages being rather generous. 

So my question is this:

- Is it possible that when HR extends an offer to a Westerner instead of setting it as per the Expat levels, they more set it as per the Emirati levels? The reason I ask is that given that the vast majority of expats in ADCO are from non-western countries, I'd not be surprised if such a policy was followed. Otherwise, I'd find rather unlikely that a Westerner (with qualifications) would join ADCO (at least with enthusiasm) given the low expat packages.

Lastly, do you know (from personal experience or otherwise) how much the monthly compensation for a Westerner would be (without the housing allowance) for a Grade 16 and a Grade 17 position within ADCO or the ADNOC group ?

Thank you in advance for any help.

Best,

Omega


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

They offer as little as they can get away with.
Comparison with others is futile (whether the comparison is with other nationalities, or your own nationality): 
I recommend you look at the total compensation package you are being offered and ask yourself if you are prepared to do that job for that much money. If not, say no and they may offer more or you go elsewhere.


----------

